# Are Tiels Lazy birds ?



## hysteriauk (Jun 24, 2012)

LOl 

Most Teils I have known seem to prefer to walk/waddle around or just sit on their owner and get carried around until they get close to somewhere they seem to want to go then just flutter off , then just sit there until their transport gets close again .

Take zippy as an example of how lazy a Teil can be , In the morning I will open up his cage , He will climb on to me and sit on my shoulder , I will go and sit down at my desk he will climb down have a wander around the desk then use me to climb down to the floor where he seems to prefer being right now and just wander around until I come close to him then he will climb on to my foot and then up my leg , he will reach my knee then he will stop and expect me to lower my hand for him .

He will very rarely fly anywhere these days except for when I try to put hime back in his cage .

Are your Teils just as lazy as zippy ?


----------



## EntwinedSpoon (Jun 12, 2013)

Nod is actually very active! I was surprised because I read that tiels are pretty calm and they don't like to fly, etc. He flies in circles around my apartment all the time. He flies to sit on my zebra finches cage. I guess he's trying to make friends lol. He'll fly to my bed to explore it and poop all over it.. Then he'll fly to my head and sit up there until he gets bored. At which point he'll either fly to his cage or the finches cage. ^-^

My budgies are actually the lazy ones oddly enough..


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

I've heard more than once tiels are usually called "Perch potatoes." Beaker actually isn't that lazy, he is always talking and playing and moving around the whole cage. But, kinda like Zippy, he likes to be carried around, but since he still can't fly so well, I have to put him right up to whatever it is and then he'll step up onto it.

But when I had my lovebird. Woah. I think he flew to Savemart every morning and kicked back a Redbull.

By the way, are you sure "Zippy" is the right name?  I kid...


----------



## moonchild (Jul 29, 2012)

Some of mine are pretty lazy! Gypsy, Solaire, and Juju tend to sit around a lot. They do fly to different spots, but don't do much when they get there. Freya loves to fly and explore, and is not lazy at all. Moon follows her, so he's not lazy now that he's fallen in love with her (he used to be lazier). Astrid is pretty adventurous and loves to fly, too.


----------



## hysteriauk (Jun 24, 2012)

zippy used to love having a fly around as soon as I opened up his cage but he prefers to wander around on the floor now and expects me to pick him up , he will then sit there and stretch his wings and look at me as if to say ' there thats my exercise done for the day ' lol 

I think I spoil him too much lol


----------



## eduardo (Jan 27, 2012)

Candy is not overly active. She likes to be carried and she loves to sit on my shoulder and be petted. Not much into crazy flying and play.
Tony always finds something to do, flies around, destroys things, waddles after me. I gotta watch that one...


----------



## flippityjib (Dec 13, 2012)

Mica is my perch potato. Kona wanders all over the place and when he had his flights was very active. I guess each one is different.  I can't wait for Kona to be able to fly again. I loved it. Mica will probably just still be sitting there singing....not moving much.


----------



## Fweet (Apr 9, 2012)

'Perch potatoes' - brilliant 
Otway is a lazy bum & like Zippy expects the mobile perch to come to her. Once out of her cage she'll do a quick circuit round the house, maybe twice if she's feeling energetic, then spend the rest of the time riding round on a shoulder. The only time she'll put on a real burst of speed is when she has to go back in her cage & doesn't want to.


----------



## Mezza (Feb 19, 2013)

Skiddles is very active in and out of her cage but....yes like Zippy she waits for her public transport to arrive, and even tram hops (or is that human hops) where possible.


----------



## ollieandme (Mar 25, 2013)

yes Ollie's lazy. she sleeps and eats and sits and sleeps.
Bjorn is the most opposite of lazy you can get! he flies and plays and nibbles and ruins and flies and sings.
so i think it's all down to personality


----------



## RowdyTiel (Jan 24, 2013)

Mav is kinda lazy XD. His routine? 
Morning: Sing, give kisses, eat, sit.
Afternoon: Preen, hang out with Dad, sit.
Evening: Sing, sit, preen, get sleepy and grumpy XD


----------

